# Mucus/diarrhea



## caileigh (Jun 14, 2017)

Our nearly 6-month-old golden has recently had a bout of diarrhea. 

Last weekend, it started out as mostly liquid stools and she was frequently having to go. The liquid stools turned into pudding-like piles or somewhat soft-serve-like with large blobs of mucus making up 30-60% of the waste. Intermittently throughout this week, she'd have an entirely normal stool, but then regress back to the pudding-like piles with mucus. 

Prior to this episode, she was eating 3 cups of Farmina kibble daily (1.5 c in the morning and 1.5 c in the evening). She loves her food, even through this (we use her kibble as treats). However, noticing the chronic diarrhea, we transitioned her to a bland diet this week, mixing ground turkey or boiled chicken with pumpkin, raw sweet potato, and/or plain yogurt. We've checked her temp three times this week and she's at a normal 102. She isn't lethargic or showing signs of dehydration. Rather, her appetite, personality and eagerness to play, go for a walk, etc hasn't wavered through any of this.

We're planning to take a stool sample to the vet tomorrow but thought we'd post here just in case anyone had last-ditch suggestions before doing so. We're thinking it's possibly a result of Giardia or another parasite. Any thoughts?


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Here's a link to the best advice I've run across: Vet Advice: Treating Your Dog's Diarrhea | The Bark

I've recently ran through a curse with our female senior "rescue" coming down with explosive diarrhea occurring almost once an hour, followed by my 3 y.o. 5 days later starting out with vomiting and then the same explosive diarrhea. Zoe started her bouts the day after her heartworm treatment visit to the vets so they didn't require another office visit and I picked up medications for her.
Cerenia for the vomiting and Flagyl for the lower g.i. symptoms.
When Duffy came down with his symptoms less than a week later, I had to drop him off at the vets for the day because he hadn't been examined since his last annual in October. He was having severe diarrhea almost every hour for over 24 hours. The vet asked and was given permission to run fecal analysis and xrays and really wasn't able to find any cause. I'm fairly convinced it was the canine flu.
Normally a few tablespoons of canned pumpkin with a bland diet for a day or two and things are back to normal. This time I had two very sick dogs.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Definitely take her to the vet. Even if the fecal comes back negative, it's worth treating for giardia or coccidia (whichever is more common where you are). It is really hard to get positives, and the mucous definitely points to a possible parasite. They will probably put her on metronidazole at least to start.


----------

